# Google- Habs are life savers - Montreal Gazette



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Habs are life savers**Montreal Gazette*Hakim had been seeing a doctor for abdominal pain, something diagnosed as *irritable bowel syndrome*. But a second gastroenterologist sent him for a *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------



## Affognigo (Dec 2, 2011)

so ask me about how to get payed. If you have any questions that are bugging you please post your question here. Do you need to know if she is cheating you? Ask us why Do you need to know more about sex Ask us more


----------

